# Just got home from Civil Service test



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

So I just got home from the test and I have a couple of questions.

1). Did anyone notice some problems with the way a couple of the questions were writte?

2). Why did they have two questions that were repeated within a couple pages of each other? Was this just a mistake or is there a real reason for it.

One of the problems I had with the wording of a specific question was with the question about confessions and suspects rights. Did anyone else find anything wrong or confusing about this question?


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeh the two questions were the same....who the heck knows why they did that. The confession one...I put the one where they told the suspect they had his brother and then he confessed.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

for the confession one I put the suspect who did not say anything. But I thought it could have been either of them. The qustion asked who did not have their rights violated and/or his or hers confession was admissable. 

The guy who did not say anything did not have his rights violated becuase his scheduled arraingment was cancelled due to inclement weather, so he was arraigned at the next scheduled one. He did not confess to anything, but the question said and/or the confession was admissable.

The guy who's brother was arrested everything seemed to be kosher, I just wasn't sure whether they considered the detective saying "if you confess you can help yourself" (or something to that effect) coersion. I don't consider it coersion, but thought they might.


----------



## Z32 (Sep 10, 2004)

The two questions were the same but the anwers were differant letters. I think one was D and second one B or something like that. I think it was written for people to recognize it and just put down the first answer again. Very Sneaky


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

john77";p="63693 said:


> for the confession one I put the suspect who did not say anything. But I thought it could have been either of them. The qustion asked who did not have their rights violated and/or his or hers confession was admissable.
> 
> The guy who did not say anything did not have his rights violated becuase his scheduled arraingment was cancelled due to inclement weather, so he was arraigned at the next scheduled one. He did not confess to anything, but the question said and/or the confession was admissable.
> 
> The guy who's brother was arrested everything seemed to be kosher, I just wasn't sure whether they considered the detective saying "if you confess you can help yourself" (or something to that effect) coersion. I don't consider it coersion, but thought they might.


Same thing...i thought of coersion...but went with the brother answer anyways because in this situation i think we knew too much for our own good....they are expecting people who no nothing about law enforcement i guess


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I also went with the brother answer on that one. I thought of the coersion thing too but then re-read the question and felt it wasn't coersion. I think your right JW sometimes we know to much for our own good.


----------



## Xyr_gt (Sep 24, 2003)

The question which was printed twice was a mistake by the Csc, A female in my class stood up and asked the examiner about it... The Examiner was talking with some people in the hall way, whom i over heard saying "shoot thats a mistake, tell them to just anwser like they did on the previous one"

The examiner then came in and told us to just keep going and anwser it like we thought was correct.

Could be a sneaky Tactic however it could have been a mistake like the officials were saying.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

The "and/or" part is what gets me. The guy who said nothing did not have his rights violated, so in theory that is a correct answer. If they had said who did not have their rights violated AND gave a confession that is admissable then I would have had to go with the brothers.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I went with the guy who wasn't arraigned for 24 hours. I went back and forth on that one and just tried to answer it based on the questions wording......."rights not violated" etc. I dunno, I guess we'll find out in 4-5 months.

Random Observations made on Test Day:

1) I took the exam at the Washington Irving Middle School in Roslindale and the way things were handled, it was as if they had never been a test site before. I arrived at 9:10 or so and was in the first 75 people. Yet, they did not even start getting people into classroom lines until 10:15. So much for arriving early. I have taken the test at other sites (Somerville, Malden) and they start getting people INTO the classrooms at 9:30 so that the exam may begin at 10. The proctor in my classroom only had 1 location code sheet for the entire room of 25. (I know that the notice said to bring one with us, but honsestly, who does that?)

2) This exam was a little different than previous years, I found it a little more diffcult this time around. There were more reading and legal questions. Which is good, because you don't want any meat-heads getting lucky and scoring better than you. This test required a little more thinking.

3) Did anybody put the MBTA down as their residency location? I filled out my locations fast and was being curious....OK Nosy, as to what other people were listing and the guy next to me had the T as the location where he would be claiming residency? It was definitely the MBTA because the code was an unmisatkable "888". I am sure that many of us put the T down as an option but for residency??? I remember on some of the other tests that you were automatically thrown into the T mix without even choosing it. I guess now you have to choose it to be considered. I just would've thought that you list it after your home city/town. Maybe this guy just really loves the Transit System?

4) How can you not show up on time to a test that doesn't require you to be there until 10am on a Saturday morning?

Anyone else have any observations or funny stories......?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I was amazed at all the civilians with blue line stickers and plates....some even both. I found this a little more involved than prior tests.....which is a good thing. I took my time and gave it my all so we'll see. 

On the memore part it asked how many were sitting standing in or along the park......how many were there?


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

There were 
3 LEO, 
2 guys hanging out (one with a number 31 on his shirt), 
1 guy walking towards the 2 guys hanging out (I think), 
1 women with 1 kid...

so that makes 8
I think that might be it.

Can anyone think of anyone else, or did I make up any of the ones I stated?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I put A) which I believe was 1-3. Because the question was who was in or along the park. One cop in the park and the two gus talking. The other cop was out in the street and the dude walking was crossing a street to get to the park and the woman was over by the marketplace. I don't think the question wanted everyone in the scenario....I could be wrong. Some of those questions made me talk to myself. :lol: .


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

yeah i was talking to myself and the head woman was staring at me for about 20 minutes kinda freaked me out.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It was in or on the sidewalk along the park. There was also the guy walking his dog.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

So the 2 LEO's chatting by the squad cars don't count...damn, my score keeps going down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Heh if I dont get a 98 I dont have a chance, so if its lower than a 98 I think im going to FL and saying goodbye to good ol mass


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I was shocked at the number of full-time officers taking the test at Plymouth... :shock: All seemed to be from southeastern mass


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Why would a full-timer take the test? Is it just so they can lateral to a Civil Servoce dept. I am assuming that the FT's you are talking about are currently at non Civil Service depts.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> Why would a full-timer take the test? Is it just so they can lateral to a Civil Servoce dept. I am assuming that the FT's you are talking about are currently at non Civil Service depts.


Yes...


----------



## lt.drebbin (Apr 6, 2005)

Full-time Officers who are currently working for civil service departments also take the test so they have a chance of getting on a department that does not take laterals .. such as Brockton or Quincy


----------



## JustDriving (Mar 4, 2004)

7-9? Whew I hope so. I took that time looking at the plates and numbers of all the public saftey cars. Lucky I did because one of them was "Which Public Saftey Vech. Has the number 61 printed on it". I say the test was quite easy just like the last time. The only question I had trouble with was about the photo. I forgot where the truck started to swerve off the road into shady park. so I guess the national bank

I took the test in Spfld and they open the doors @ around 9:25. Most of us were standing in the rain. Just like I expected


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I remember #51 giving me the most trouble. Overall, that test was the easiest written exam I have even taken. The LAPD written was more difficult. While standing in the 29 mile long line in North Quincy, I made a lot of intersting observations... And sure was glad my car didn't get towed. I did see an alarming number of people driving old Crown Vic's... :shock: Anyways, I think I will place close to the top of the list for my town... I think my score would be somewhere i the mid to high 90's. It'll be early fall by the time we find out from my understanding...


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Remember what was damaged by the pick up in the scenario....I put park bench.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I also put the park bench. That was a very nicely drawn sketch don't you think??? :lol:


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

Yeah it was the bench. And I put 1-3 in the park...dumb.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Its a real warm feeling to think you will not get a notice to appear card because 

1. you did not know how many people were in the park

2. you did not what type of object the car crashed into

3. you did not know what building the clock was on

4. etc... Shall I Go On!!!!

Gee this mUst make Massachusetts Police the most qualified police officers in the county............NOT!!


----------



## JustDriving (Mar 4, 2004)

Irish Wampanoag";p="63907 said:


> Gee this mUst make Massachusetts Police the most qualified police officers in the county............NOT!!


When your not a VET, is not fluent in any language and white. Every damn point counts.


----------



## jroberge (Jun 26, 2003)

a few comments: 
7-9 people in the park? 
one guy finished in 38.5 minutes? haha
I noticed that a few people around me put down MBTA, but werent Vets? maybe it was too early in the morning and they didnt realize what they were doing?


----------



## SolObsession (Aug 11, 2004)

I was wondering also when we would get the results? I also took it at the Duggan Middle School in Springfield. Anyone else here in the room with the older lady who had NO idea about anything to do with the test? One of the guys in the room didn't understand how to do the residency preference sheet so she told him "I guess not everyone has to do it...you can just skip that part!" :shock: Good thing someone else stood up and told him how to do it.

That test seemed alot easier than the CT State Trooper test I took though...hopefully I did good on it.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

A: I put 7-9 people. I guessed on the # on the ambulance.

B: What was the answer to 99? 

C: I put the guy who gave himself up for his brother, the other onesjust didn't fit at all.

D: The repeat questions for simply there to catch the people sleeping that would put the same answer twice, i believe who ever said it was D then B for 1 of them, that was the one that they just changed the word "truck" for "SUV". 

E: The other one nightclub stabing. What did you all put down? i think i ended with the the police are still investigating. 
I had 12 questions left @ the 30 min mark I rushed more than i wanted to. but i work with bombs, underwater &amp; IED's so i am hoping my ability to work under pressure helped me out.

I saw alot of small framed skitish females in worcester. also there was no parking.

I had a problem with residency, i would qualify for res pref in uxbridge, but the way it was worded for active military i had put my address i was at when i came in. but i did give them my dd214 from the army and a statement of service for the navy so i should get vet status.

I put down MBTA as did probally the 10,000 other vets, being white, a male and no other prefs- unless i got a hundred i probally won't even get a card, the other 3 towns i put (uxbridge, wrentham &amp; northbridge) will hire reserves and promote from within. (if they hire at all). So it doesn't look good for me in the CS area, I am getting to old to sit around the state working as a reserve waiting for a full time slot- &amp; i can't self sponsor any more so i am just porked. unless i sell my wife and kids on ebay.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

EOD1";p="64185 said:


> I saw alot of small framed skitish females in worcester. also there was no parking.
> 
> I had a problem with residency, i would qualify for res pref in uxbridge, but the way it was worded for active military i had put my address i was at when i came in. but i did give them my dd214 from the army and a statement of service for the navy so i should get vet status.
> 
> I put down MBTA as did probally the 10,000 other vets, being white, a male and no other prefs- unless i got a hundred i probally won't even get a card, the other 3 towns i put (uxbridge, wrentham & northbridge) will hire reserves and promote from within. (if they hire at all). So it doesn't look good for me in the CS area, I am getting to old to sit around the state working as a reserve waiting for a full time slot- & i can't self sponsor any more so i am just porked. unless i sell my wife and kids on ebay.


The parking in Worcester was terrible. I also have Uxbridge as my residency, but I think I put Northbridge, Grafton and Worcester down as my other options as I am not a Vet so MBTA would have been pointless (as I am sure some of the other s are as well).

Have you heard anything about Uxbridge hiring? Last time I asked they had two guys in the FT academy but was told "who knows they might wash".


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

EOD1";p="64185 said:


> A: I put 7-9 people. I guessed on the # on the ambulance.
> 
> B: What was the answer to 99?
> 
> ...


That's why I'm looking into New Hampshire. I'm black, bilingual, and a veteran. I still can't seem to get hired in MA. So I imagine it's damn near impossible for someone who's white male, nonvet, and non bilingual to get hired.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

SolObsession";p="64149 said:


> I was wondering also when we would get the results? I also took it at the Duggan Middle School in Springfield. Anyone else here in the room with the older lady who had NO idea about anything to do with the test? One of the guys in the room didn't understand how to do the residency preference sheet so she told him "I guess not everyone has to do it...you can just skip that part!" :shock: Good thing someone else stood up and told him how to do it.
> 
> That test seemed alot easier than the CT State Trooper test I took though...hopefully I did good on it.


Mid July!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Mid July... I doubt it try some in the fall


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Bergie519";p="64261 said:


> Mid July... I doubt it try some in the fall


You will get your score sent to you in 3 months (mid july). The list will be established by Nov 1st. :wink:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="64232 said:


> EOD1";p="64185 said:
> 
> 
> > i can't self sponsor any more so i am just porked. unless i sell my wife and kids on ebay.
> ...


my reserve is $24,750 since that the amount of debt of hers i am almost done paying off!


----------

